# Paslode is pissin me off!



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Bought 4 900400 impulse nailers from ebay, not one worked so i took em to the mechanic, he gives me 2 back and says they work fine now and hes waiting on parts for the others. I just tried the 2 he gave me and one shot 1 nail and thats it. Are these things known for bein this tempermental? Im about to chuck em in the round file.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Ninja:

I bought two new ones several years ago. Most of my guys did not like them when they were new. Eventually, I started having issues with the battery not making good contact. Never resolved the issue. Gave one away and am currently negotiating with my plumber to take the other one.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Yea i aint impressed. I bought one of the new lith ion pasload framers, thing sets nails great but cant drive one home for shiz, maybe one in twenty will sink. Im talkin into 2x material, lvl or anything dense and forget it.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I've never had the problems that most guys seem to be plagued with. The absolute hafta have is a good fuel cell. You can't troubleshoot any other issue if you have bad fuel. Check the date code on the bottom of the fuel container. A good cleaning is next, then make sure the driver and guide is in good condition.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

Is the 900400 the straight nailer? Ive got a 900600 and have abused it in just about every way and it works like a champ. This is a long shot but maybe try new gas? Also if they are heavily used I have heard that the spring loaded magazine loses the ability to push the nails into the firing mechanism. Ive never expirenced this problem tho. Btw, really like your threads on your builds.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

Any time I have used anything made by paslode I have hated them the cordless I hate the smell of the gas. I look at paslode like the festool owners look at dewalt and ryobi .


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I have had great luck with many Paslode guns over the years. Only the Impulse framer and the narrow crown staple guns have disappointed me.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

From what i hear they have stopped making the tall yellow gas cartridges. But ya the dates on these said they were ok. The gun winds up and you can smell gas but no boom boom.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Ninjaframer said:


> From what i hear they have stopped making the tall yellow gas cartridges. But ya the dates on these said they were ok. The gun winds up and you can smell gas but no boom boom.


Sounds like the piston is not retracting all the way. Possible nail jam or debris hanging the piston up. Try opening up the nosepiece, clean it up and use some dry lube on the driver blade and guide. It could be loaded with dirt or drywall dust.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

New battery or old one? It's hard to tell with the old batteries when you have to recharge. 

I'm procrastinating getting new batteries myself. The one that's left is held together with duct tape. :sad:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Paulie said:


> New battery or old one? It's hard to tell with the old batteries when you have to recharge. I'm procrastinating getting new batteries myself. The one that's left is held together with duct tape. :sad:


Brand new battery and charger


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Ninjaframer said:


> Brand new battery and charger


Take er back to the mechanic.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Paulie said:


> Take er back to the mechanic.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

Ninja, before you take it back to the mechanic take off the back where the air filter is and make sure the spark plug wire is connected. The mechanic probably cleaned it. He may not have attached the wire secure. When you fired it the wire may have come loose.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

get a rolair JC10/thread


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I had the angled finish gun 8 or 10 years ago, sold it because it never worked and seemed to pick the worst times to not work. I was given a framing gun 5 or 6 years ago and it works 90% of the time and still has the original battery. I have only taken it apart and cleaned it once. I don't use it much, in the time I have had it I have probably only run 20k nails or so through it.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I dont get whats wrong with mine, ill get it to shoot 20 in a row and then it will start not firing at all, then a nail every 3-4 tries then nothing, its maddening.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Keeping the combustion chamber nice and clean is very important. The cylinder walls will build up with old fuel and oil and the piston will start to hang up. Pull the head off and use paslode cleaner or brake clean and a green scour pad to remove all the old oil film, also clean the head area well. Now it will need a few drops of oil on the cylinder walls and around the head rings but not too much or it will act like it's fouled, smoke and misfire. Give that a try and let us know how it works.


----------



## jamesdc (Aug 27, 2010)

Ninjaframer said:


> From what i hear they have stopped making the tall yellow gas cartridges. But ya the dates on these said they were ok. The gun winds up and you can smell gas but no boom boom.


Are you using the tall yellow gas in the framing gun? If so that may be part of the problem, the tall yellow gas cells are for the stapler and the straight collated finish nailer. The framing nailers need the tall red cells, they dispense more fuel per shot then the cells with a yellow cap. You still can use the tall yellow fuel cells but have to change the cap to a red framing one, or vice versa if you need fuel for the other guns. 

Did you happen to buy these 4 paslode framers as a whole lot, on ebay about a week ago?


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

There finish nailers 900400. I got em as a lot about 3 months ago


----------

